# Affordable housing up



## Firefly (7 Aug 2007)

Newswire in this morning

*"The number of social houses completed in the first quarter of 2007
rose 61pc to 1,453, according to new figures"*

Anyone out there feel that the gov is giving the nod to builders to build more of these to keep the whole construction machine ticking along? Sort of keeping output at artificially high levels....


----------



## Protocol (7 Aug 2007)

Builders do not decide to build social houses.

The govt decides to build them.

But, yes, I feel the govt will increase infrastructure and housing spending to compensate for the slowdown in private house building.


----------



## Superman (7 Aug 2007)

Protocol said:


> But, yes, I feel the govt will increase infrastructure and housing spending to compensate for the slowdown in private house building.


Provided they have sufficient funds following a slowdown in the housing market with a resultant reduction in property transactions.


----------



## Maine (7 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> Newswire in this morning
> 
> *"The number of social houses completed in the first quarter of 2007*
> *rose 61pc to 1,453, according to new figures"*
> ...


 

Whats the definition of built ?  Could it be the same as new built by developer and then purchased by local authority

I think we will see a surge in house buying by the goverment to help the lads and keep the show on the road.  Clearly this will have a real benefit for people who do need housing


----------



## Firefly (8 Aug 2007)

Keep spending from Gov coffers to keep the economy moving along and sure the eejits in the private sector might think that all's hunky dorey....didn't this happen in '87...


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> Newswire in this morning
> 
> *"The number of social houses completed in the first quarter of 2007*
> *rose 61pc to 1,453, according to new figures"*
> ...


 
The reason there is a large increase in social & affordable house completions this year is because they are garanteed sales. So why not build houses that will sell as aposed to one that will not!

The above is called for under the Part V agreement of the Planning laws and regs.

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> Keep spending from Gov coffers to keep the economy moving along and sure the eejits in the private sector might think that all's hunky dorey....didn't this happen in '87...


 

Cant you explain the above statement further? Whats your point?

Jaid


----------



## Firefly (13 Aug 2007)

In the recessions of the 80's the Irish government started to increase public spending in an effort to stir the economy and more specifically to try to the private sector into spending but this didn't work out & hence we were left with large national debt.

The parallels I am drawing from this are that, in the face of declining/falling housing activity the government are buying up social housing which will mask the true nature of the market.


----------



## Jaid79 (13 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> In the recessions of the 80's the Irish government started to increase public spending in an effort to stir the economy and more specifically to try to the private sector into spending but this didn't work out & hence we were left with large national debt.
> 
> The parallels I am drawing from this are that, in the face of declining/falling housing activity the government are buying up social housing which will mask the true nature of the market.


 
Are the government really buying enough property to bump up sales figures as much as you imply? 

Jaid


----------

